# Healthcare Business Monthly



## espressoguy (Jan 19, 2017)

Anybody have any idea when the January issue will be available online?


----------



## jdyoutsey (Jan 20, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing. I opted for the digital version only, so I've been waiting all month.


----------



## rashasief (Nov 30, 2021)

How can I revive the paper version of the magazine?


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Nov 30, 2021)

rashasief said:


> How can I revive the paper version of the magazine?


Click on MY AAPC. 
Then, click on PROFILE/PREFERENCES. 
Then, scroll all the way down to EMAIL/MAIL PREFERENCES. 
Then, uncheck the box next to HEALTHCARE BUSINESS MONTHLY to receive a hard copy of the magazine.


----------

